# Help with repairing a cat tree



## krispifsu (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a cat tree for the cats and the sisal rope has been shredded and, on one post, torn in half and unraveling from pole. 

Is there are safe way to replace the sisal? 


Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

you should be able to find sisal rope at a hardware or home improvement store right alongside the rope and twine.

Depending what the post is made of, you could fasten it with a strong glue or nails. Remove the old stuff and just rewrap with the new. Have a hammer handy to tap it down tighter, and fasten it every few inches. just like new!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Or you could just trim off the loose pieces, and then bind the remaining with twine. I will look like heck, but obviously your cats love it just the way it is. :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

about once a year I have to redo the sisal on the climbers, I just take off all the old rope buy new sisal rope and glue it on again then with the cardboard scratchers I just replace as needed. best of luck


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

You can also staple new sisal at the top using a sisal gun. Re-wrap the post and staple again at the bottom. That's how I did ours. Funny you should mention this, because ours needs to be done again.

I bought several hundred feet of sisal off of ebay...fairly priced. I made sure it was 100% natural and unbleached.

You can do this. Post again when you have it repaired to let us know how it went for you.


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

I replace the rope on Tazz's trees ALL THE TIME!! He shreds the trees to **** in a matter of a month or so which has me in a good supply of rope. I use a 15 gauge pneumatic stapler with 1" long staples to hold the rope the post which also keeps it from slipping down as tazz pulls on it.

I've tried a lot of other methods but this works the best. Of course it doesn't hurt that I have a complete woodworking shop to make the repairs in. I also made all my own trees and platforms which saved me HUNDREDS of dollars!!

Clint


----------



## krispifsu (Sep 13, 2006)

I attached a picture of the tree I have - although not the one that needs repairing. This is the new one I bought thinking that since both cats were squeezing themselves into the top section togethet that they might enjoy one for each of them...but was obviously mistaken since they both still love to sleep in the same one together. :roll: 

Anyhow, m concern with staples was that the cats could get their nails stuck underneath them. If stapling on this tree...could I just wrap from the bottom up (tucking the beginning of the sisal into itself) and then staple underneath the top section? or do they staples not pose a hazard? 

If using glue - what type was used? and how were the end pieces secured?

Thanks for all the help. I don't mind if the sisal is worn out - but the sisal actually snapped in half and is unraveling. At first I just unraveled it a few rounds and then tied in a knot...but the cats have seemed to learn how to untie things now!


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

The staples I use won't get caught in Tazz's claws as they are driven in very deep. That's because I am using a pneumatic stapler and not a hand powered unit. This is the same tool most shops use to make the units you find in pet shops.


----------

